# beef tongue help



## Merf (Mar 19, 2008)

I have never cooked a beef tongue before but have one boiling right now. I've never looked at one in the store either. Does any one know if it is ok if they have black spots on the end? The whole thing looks revolting.







:


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh gosh I don't know.

But I do feel for you, having to cook that. My mom says the beginning of the end of her marriage was when my dad made her cook one for him, saying it was his favorite food, then never came home for dinner that night. She could never look at one again.

Hope you *wanted* to cook it!


----------



## oetien (Mar 25, 2005)

I don't think beef tongue should have a black spot. (it's been a while since I cook it)
For me, I usually get rid of the rough skin before cooking it (I do it after boiling), but that's just me, not everybody does it.

What are you making?


----------



## Merf (Mar 19, 2008)

I cooked it because when I was talking to the "butcher" about how to package our side of beef, I said I would take the tongue since I've been reading Nourishing Traditions. I can only imagine how your mom felt, milkybean.

I just boiled it and served it with raisin sauce. I followed the recipe in my Joy of Cooking cookbook. When I cut the skin off, most of the black stuff came with it. I didn't make us sick, though I was a little concerned that it might since I don't know if spots are normal.


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

honestly I don't know about the spot.

If you cut it reeeeeeeeallly thinly it's great on a sandwich (I like it with turkey and french dressing)


----------

